# UN Security Council reforms a permanent seat for Egypt, Nigeria or South Africa?



## dd212142 (Jul 22, 2012)

The G4 nations who are pushing ahead with UNSC reforms have stated they want two african countries to benefit from these reforms as well, which two countries do you think would benefit from the expansion of the security council if it were to reform within the next 5 years? And why?


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

wrong thread much?


----------



## dd212142 (Jul 22, 2012)

ugh douche much?


----------

